# الفرق بين الروح والنفس



## mina.93 (2 يونيو 2011)

الفرق بين الروح والنفس
كثير مانسمع ناس تقول هل الشخص روحا حلووووووة وطيبة 
شنو معنى هذا  وشون نعرف هذا الانسان اذا روحه طيبا اولا

mina​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يونيو 2011)

الإنسان : جسد ونفس وروح

ولكن هذه الكلمات تتبادل معاً عند الإشارة للإنسان

فيقال " كل جسد " ، بمعنى كل إنسان

ويقال خلاص النفوس ، بمعنى خلاص البشر ، وكذلك : إنظروا إلى نفوسكم ، بمعنى إلى ذواتكم 

ويقال روحى ، بمعنى ذاتى

+++

ولكن - برغم هذا الإستخدام المتبادل - فالروح هى الكيان الروحانى المشابه للملائكة والذى خلقه الله فى الإنسان عندما نفخ فيه نسمة حياة

والنفس هى الحياة ، حياة الجسد ، حياة كل خلية فى الجسد ، فعندما يُسال دم الإنسان ،و يُقطع عضو من جسده ، فإن خلاياه تظل حية لبعض الوقت ، حتى أن الأطباء يقدرون خلال هذه الفترة أن يعيدوا الجزء المقطوع أو يستخدموا الدم - السابق التبرع به - فى خدمة المحتاج له

أما الجسد - بالمعنى الحرفى - فهو جسمنا بدون الحياة ، أى الجسد بعد الموت

+++ ولكنى أعيد التأكيد على أن الإستخدام لهذه المسميات الثلاثة ، يكون أحياناً بالمعنى الحرفى ، وأحياناً أخرى بمعنى مصطلحى ، كأن يكون بمعنى الإنسان


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2011)

"الروح" تشير الي الجزء الغير مادي من الأنسان.
 "النفس" لا تشير فقط الي الجزء الغير مادي في الأنسان بل أيضاً الجزء المادي.
و"الروح" و "النفس" متماثلين في استخدامهم في حياة المؤمن. ولكنهم بالقطع مختلفان. فان"النفس" تمثل رؤية الأنسان الأفقية مع العالم. و"الروح" هو رؤية الأنسان العمودية (أو الرأسية) مع الله. ومن المهم تذكر ان الأثنان يشيران للجزء الغير مادي من الأنسان ولكن "الروح" فقط هو مايشير الي عن مسيرة الأنسان مع الله. بينما يشير "النفس" الي مسيرة الأنسان في العالم مادياً وغير مادياً.


----------

